# Is this tank good for molly breeding?



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey everybody I was wondering if this tank is good for Molly breeding? I have decided to get 1 female and 1 male molly, 2 female and 1 male guppy, and 2 female and 1 male Platy since I am going tomorrow at PetSmart. I have everything setup I just have to get the fish of course, a bigger net, breeding trap, a new thermometer, and food. I am going to get the Omega One Freshwater Fish Flakes. Would you suggest that food? I have the conditioner, the filter, the filter cartridge, the heater, and the plants and decor. I have to put the heater in all night because it is at 65"F should I keep it in while I am gone I will be gone the whole day but when I am on my way home I will get them PetSmart is like 45 Mins away and it has been getting cold so should I leave the heater in all day and not all night tonight? It is a water heater and it is perfectly safe I had to put it in Flair's tank for a whole day and it went up like 10 degrees and I was gone for like 4 hours. Please let me know if I forgot anything to get. Also I am getting Black Mollies not Balloon Belly. I am going to get a Dalmation Female and a Black Male then 2 female Fancy guppies and 1 Blond male guppy then all red wag Platies. :-D:-D:-D


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

What size tank is it? You might want to put a sponge over the intake of the filter to keep any fry from getting sucked in. I really think sponge filters and bare bottom are the way to go with a breeding set-up. But as long as your water parameters are stable and you get that heater working, just put your fish in and let nature take it's course. 

Some top floating plants, real or fake will provide excellent cover for the fry to hide in.

Omega One is good food although I prefer pellets over flakes. My smaller fish like the Color Micro pellets & NLS small fish formula.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Okay MikeG14 it is a 10 gallon tank I will get that sponge and start up the heater because it gets colder at night so I will take an put it in now. And get some floating decorations and get some for when I change the plants. Thanks for the tips


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

10 gallons is only enough for platies or guppies, mollies need closer to 30 gallons. With your current stocking plans the tank will already be overstocked before any of the fish have babies. Aqadvisor.com is a great site to help figure out appropriate stocking levels for aquariums.









I plugged in the info to aqadvisor assuming you have a standard 10 gallon filter.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Okay thank you I do have a Tetra PF10 filter for a 10 gallon.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

What if I get only 2 Mollies 1 female guppy and 1 female platy?


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

You can't have mollies in 10 gallons - period. 

You can do the guppies and platys, just make sure the tank is cycled and you have the temperature stable before adding them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can have Mollies in a 10 gallon but it depends on which kind. There are around 40 species and numerous hybrids. There are several that stay around 3" so a trio could live *alone* in a 10 gallon; no other tank mates. This is mainly because they do tend to be messy.

Since they are very messy fish so you need to watch parameters and why most people suggest larger aquariums. Also, there are Mollies which can reach upwards of 5" and you sure don't want them in a 10. So research and buy your Mollies with their adult size in mind.

They are very sensitive to Nitrate levels. I learned that the hard way many years ago with the sickening and loss of several before I found out what was wrong. So make sure you can test for Nitrates. And if you see them "shimmy" there is definitely something you need to fix.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Okay I am going today I will just get 1 female and 1 male the female is a Dalmatian Molly and the male is just a regular Black Molly.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I would get a second female as he might constantly harass just one. Like I said above, livebearers are best kept in trios of one male to two females. Or you can have all of one sex or the other.

And if they get too big you'll have an excuse to get another tank. ;-)


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

* Hello everybody I just got home with 2 female dalmation mollies 1 male black molly 2 female guppies and 1 male and a NEW addition a African Dwarf frog.* Here are some pics of them


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

here is more pics


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I know you're proud; but how sad for the fish and that poor ADF.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

...did you even listen to anything anyone said? Good grief.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Why did you ask for advice then completely ignore it all? I feel terribly sorry for those poor fish and frog. :-(


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

There is MORE fish in those tanks in the pet store! The people said that it is a good number!!!!! THEY ARE WAY MORE HAPPY IN THIS TANK THAN IN THOSE PET STORE DIRTY TANKS! They are swimming around happier than ever! Don't be smart I did what I wanted. They are the best fish anyone could have it was either I let them die in the pet store or I give them the best life they could ever ask for and they are not clutterd!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Post #9: _Okay I am going today I will just get 1 female and 1 male the female is a Dalmatian Molly and the male is just a regular Black Molly._ I was so happy to read that; it made me feel as if the time I spent trying to help wasn't wasted. Then I read Post #11: _Hello everybody I just got home with 2 female dalmation mollies 1 male black molly 2 female guppies and 1 male and a NEW addition a African Dwarf frog_.

So I ask: Why did you ignore answers from experienced people and go with people who are in the business to sell so, of course, they would tell you what you want to hear.

One of the most frustrating things on this forum, at least for me, is to take the time to try and help someone be successful only to be completely ignored; not just a little ignored but completely. 

You were advised your tank would be overstocked. And overstocking does not mean "cluttered." It means you have too much bioload for the equipment and space for *adult* fish and not enough room for them to swim comfortably. Your Mollies could reach 2"-3" at maturity.

See this link which, in a nutshell, says you don't have enough filtration, are 120% overstocked and need to do nearly 50% water changes per week. 

http://aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php?...AqSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple

And then you went and bought a single ADF. If you had researched or asked you would have known ADF need to be in groups of three; they are very social and depend on others of their kind for support. I have ADF and know from experience one ADF is not what's best for the ADF.

I think you said it best: You did what you wanted. Sobeit.

You asked a question and it was answered. Don't be upset because frustrated members question why they took time to give you advice so you'd be successful only to see it ignored completely. 

I hope you haven't already lost a fish or two from your tank. It's in the future unless you up filtration and do enough water changes.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

kateausten said:


> I did what I wanted.


Exactly. You did what you wanted, not what is best for the fish. You are not giving your animals the care they need because you're more concerned with getting whatever you want.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

I am giving them what they need and one more time they are not to many fish in their i checked my tank size i realized that it was a 15 not 10 i had another 10 gallon so stop being mean to me!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

What about that poor african dwarf frog who is being denied much needed companionship?


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

ok, chiming in here. Your tank is WAY over stalked now. Mollies look small but get actually pretty big. In my 40 I have 3 3-4 inch mollies and they are still getting bigger. For your ADF it would be best to return him honestly or give him away. These frogs NEED to be with other frogs or they will not thrive. 

Goldfish for example look really small when you get them, and while you can have 6 goldfish in a 10 gallon because it does not LOOK crowded it is WAY to much bioload. 

Please return or give away the fish you can not take care of.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

kateausten said:


> There is MORE fish in those tanks in the pet store! The people said that it is a good number!!!!! THEY ARE WAY MORE HAPPY IN THIS TANK THAN IN THOSE PET STORE DIRTY TANKS! They are swimming around happier than ever! Don't be smart I did what I wanted. They are the best fish anyone could have it was either I let them die in the pet store or I give them the best life they could ever ask for and they are not clutterd!


 Also how did you know they would die? You would be surprised how many people buy these fish and actually take care of them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

kateausten said:


> I am giving them what they need and one more time they are not to many fish in their i checked my tank size i realized that it was a 15 not 10 i had another 10 gallon so stop being mean to me!


No one is being mean to you. Members are just telling you things you don't want to hear.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

kateausten said:


> I am giving them what they need and one more time they are not to many fish in their i checked my tank size i realized that it was a 15 not 10 i had another 10 gallon so stop being mean to me!


you are absolutely not giving them what they need, you are doing what you want, exactly like you said. 

And what are you going to do once the mollys breed? Your tank is already way overstocked as it is, even being a 15 gallon. People told you multiple times mollies need 20-30 gallons ON THEIR OWN.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

I am done with bettafish.com not because you ran me off stop trying to control my life!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

kateausten said:


> I am done with bettafish.com not because you ran me off stop trying to control my life!


What do you expect? For members of a fish forum to not be concerned about the well-being of animals?? It has nothing to do with "controlling your life," it's about animal welfare. Pets have certain care requirements - you can't just do whatever you want and think they'll thrive.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

kateausten said:


> I am done with bettafish.com not because you ran me off stop trying to control my life!


Sorry you feel that way but you can't run away from the truth and facts. You'll find that out when you become an adult. No matter what animal forum you join if you endanger your pets or provide poor habitat you wlll be called on it.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

*asks questions*

*gets answers*

*not what you wanted to hear*

*stop controlling my life* 

wat


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

I have 3 dogs 2 cats 8 fish (that includes my two betta's) I do gymnastics. Train my dog for dog agility in April. Do School. (Of course take care of my animals) Try to get good grades. Clean the house. I don't have time for this. This website was great in the summer but now I just don't have the time for all of this.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

too bad you don't have the time to properly care for your fish and frog.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

I do have time to take care of them! Did you not see (Of course take care of my animals) That includes my fish!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Do you have time for daily water changes? Because that is what will be needed to keep the ammonia down in your horribly overstocked tank. Although your fish and frog won't live long anyway due to overcrowded conditions causing extreme stress. 
Sorry kid, the truth hurts.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

ONCE AGAIN THEY ARE NOT OVERSTOCKED! Yes I do have time for daily water changes!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

kateausten said:


> ONCE AGAIN THEY ARE NOT OVERSTOCKED! Yes I do have time for daily water changes!


Your tank is way overstocked! 
First your 3 mollies need about 10-15 gallons BY THEM SELF! These are very dirty and get actually quite big.

your 3 guppies need I assume (someone correct me if I am wrong) A little more than 5 gallons.

Your ADF needs preferably 2 more frogs and a 10 gallon tank for 3 frogs.

so your tank should be AT LEAST 20-25 gallons.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Nova betta said:


> Your tank is way overstocked!
> First your 3 mollies need about 10-15 gallons BY THEM SELF! These are very dirty and get actually quite big.
> 
> your 3 guppies need I assume (someone correct me if I am wrong) A little more than 5 gallons.
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I think it's time to let this thread go away. Advice (including that of Aqadvisor) has been given and it's up to the OP whether she wishes to take it or not. No amount of repeating is going to convince her to change her habitat practices.


----------

